# Business Cards



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking to print some business cards. Anyone here can give me a good deal on 1000-2000 cards? I am looking for hard black carton.

Give me some offers.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

we use
PrintFirm, Inc.
21333 Deering Court,
Canoga Park, CA 91304

Tel: 818.992.1005
Fax: 818.992.4778

http://www.viaprintfirm.net

good luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I like PSPrint.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2008)

Overnight prints


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Where can you get cards that are custom shaped?

My logo is an hourglass and I would like to have an hourglass shaped business card?


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

I do business cards too..


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

I know this is a late post but I used Foffi.com. They did a great job. I was really impressed.
.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

I've used printingforless.com before and have always been happy with their service and quality. another member here introduced me to gotprint.net for stickers. not sure if they do business cards, but their pricing is awesome.


----------



## FashionLab (Jan 18, 2007)

We use a company called Got Print. You can go through us to get them or you can go to them direct. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

I would like to say thank you to all who have responded!

Much appreciated!


----------

